# DVD-Lab Pro Untertitel



## DerwahreDude (1. April 2005)

Ich habe einen UntertitelStream erstellt und einen Film mit Kapiteln unterteilt. Wenn ich die Kapitel einzeln aufrufe funktioniert auch alles wunderbar.
Allerdings habe ich dann eine Playlist erstellt wo alle Kapitel nacheinander abgespielt werden und dort sind keinerlei Untertitel zu sehen obwohl er ja auf den gleichen Film und den gleichen SubtitleStream zugreift. Ein Bug?

DerwahreDude


----------

